

Bay Area Quarter Life comics - cyang08
http://bayareaquarterlife.tumblr.com/

======
magicarp
Hilarious. As a bay area quarter-lifer I can say pretty much all of these are
spot-on.

~~~
cyang08
Excellence: "Forbes Top 10 Under 10: Dropped out of elementary school to found
a startup in the crayon space. Just got a pre-Thiel Fellowship".

